# Searching for the right jet



## Iwantyourjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I am looking for as much advice as possible to help me decide which boat I want to go with. 

I have had the pleasure of looking at many different options in the northern midwest. Outboard jets, inboard jets, and have the pleasure of riding in both types. I have determined that an OB Jet is what I want.

I have heard of some issues with inboards with the sportjets. parts are always special order. the only way I would go with a IB would be if it had a vehicle motor.

I live in the northern midwest so jet boats are not to common accept for a few pleasure crafts and the few people who are lucky enough to get a jet up here. Seems that most options will be a transplant. 

I have been fishing with a friend who has a lowe roughneck 1860 and really like the set up of his boat exception of the CC which it towards the back. 

I mainly fish catfish and like the ability to have a very open boat. I have seen some mods where an 1872 seaark has had the console moved all the way forward to the front deck and really love that so it keeps the back of the boat wide open for gear and for the big fish if you get any.

I am looking for any advice on where to find a boat, should I buy new or used?

I want an 1860, 1872, 1966, 2072.

How hard is it to remove a cc that is towards the rear and move it all the way foward? Would dealers do this for me upon request? Or would I be better off building a custom boat? I want to keep it under 18-20K

Jet Tunnel vs. no tunnel? Pros or cons?

Right now If I were to buy brand new I am looking at Lowe Frontier 1860 or 2072. Crestliner retriever 2072, Alumnacraft 2072


----------



## lowe1648 (Sep 2, 2013)

With the right power it will be tough to keep either hull in your budget. I would price them out then take a look at either blazer or alweld and get a price on how you want it setup since they will build it how you want instead of modifying it after. I would guess you could keep both the blazer or alweld under 20xxx.


----------



## Iwantyourjet (Sep 2, 2013)

A friend is giving me first dibs on his 1991 lowe husky 1860. I am debating using this hull and buying a nicer motor. This would help me keep cost down.

It is a riveted boat vs all weld and I have read many different articles about rivets vs welds. seems like 50% is good on rivers and 50% is bad on rivets.

I think I could get this hull for under 2k, and that leaves me room for lots of modifications.

Like moving the CC all the way forward.

So again I am stuck with what I want to do.

What are your opinions on riveted vs all weld.

What do you recommend to power an 1860. 2 stroke vs 4 stroke? 

it does come with a motor but I will try to exclude the motor out of the sale since it does need a lower unit and the motor is old and only a 50horse @ the prop.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 2, 2013)

What is your intended use and duty. I know you wrote cat fishing, but answering the basics (what, where, who, how and why) in your original post will get you more relevant answers.

What's your intended fishing configuration? Rod holders off the side or stern? Baiting and landing areas out of the way etc?

Where is the water you intend to fish and it's normal conditions. Northern Midwest is what bodies of water?

Why a jet vs. a mud motor or even a prop?

How often do you intend to fish and how long do you intend to keep this hull?

Any other conditions that are relevant to the build (is it covered when not in use, security or distance traveled, towing vehicle)

Etc...

One good thing is if you've spent time in other boats you should have some decent ideas of what will work for your situation.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 3, 2013)

If you're going new, you will most likely be going with 1860 for you budget. G3 Boats makes a nice 1860 with forward helm, jet tunnel hull. The model is 1860 CCJ. I have the 1656 version of this boat and love it.

Jet tunnel hull will run shallower than a non-tunnel hull.

In my opinion, 4 stroke is the way to go. But, there are some big E-tec fans on here. 

For you buddy's boat...
It will work...but obviously rivets are not as strong as welds. They are lighter, but they are not as durable. Put weight and durability in the balance and see which one weighs more for you.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

you need to stick with 150 hp or more for a 20/70 
blazerjetboats.com

I can help with most questions. and I would stay away from the tunnel boats


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328980#p328980 said:


> rockdamage » Yesterday, 11:27 pm[/url]"]you need to stick with 150 hp or more for a 20/70
> blazerjetboats.com
> 
> I can help with most questions. and I would stay away from the tunnel boats



Why would you stay away from tunnels? Seem to work just fine for me.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

Thousands of obj boats have been rigged in our area. You never see one.... hurts top speed and that dont cut it! We run 2-3 inches of water and have no problems. But the tunnel will protect your shoe from rockdamage


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2013)

If I wanted to go fast, I wouldn't own an outboard jet.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

Hp restrictions breed Competition... performance is everything when your buddy ls passing you. 
And yes you would own a jet if you had to run 3" on water. Why leave performance on the table


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329019#p329019 said:


> rockdamage » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]Hp restrictions breed Competition... performance is everything when your buddy ls passing you.
> And yes you would own a jet if you had to run 3" on water. Why leave performance on the table



LOL...I'm too old for pissing contests. Especially, one involving being the fastest jon boat. The tunnel will run shallower without tearing your foot up. So what if you loose 1mph off the top end? If you want to go fast and go skinny, save your presidents and buy an inboard.

If you're talking about a jon boat 18ft or less, having the fastest one is like being the tallest midget.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol....would love to but NOooooo INBOARDS ON CURRENT RIVER. TREE HUGGERS !
besides we consistently run 40+ mph with 2 stroke 40 jets. And one mph .... one more inch....one more dollar....one more gun.... we are Americans, excess is kinda our thang lol


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329031#p329031 said:


> rockdamage » Today, 12:28 pm[/url]"]Lol....would love to but NOooooo INBOARDS ON CURRENT RIVER. TREE HUGGERS !
> besides we consistently run 40+ mph with 2 stroke 40 jets. And one mph .... one more inch....one more dollar....one more gun.... we are Americans, excess is kinda our thang lol



Only the ones thinking it adds inches to their......ahem.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

I was talking about shotgun barrels


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 11, 2013)

rockdamage said:


> Hp restrictions breed Competition... performance is everything when your buddy ls passing you.
> And yes you would own a jet if you had to run 3" on water. Why leave performance on the table


So true.
Getting to run the water we do is well worth the performance loss of the jet. But who says you still can't make them go fast.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 11, 2013)

as far as the 18ft or shorter john boat being like the tallest midget, I'll bet money it'll take a v6 to out run my 40hp jet on a 16' john.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 12, 2013)

how fast are you????? Can you outrun Odell ?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329073#p329073 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » Yesterday, 7:41 pm[/url]"]as far as the 18ft or shorter john boat being like the tallest midget, I'll bet money it'll take a v6 to out run my 40hp jet on a 16' john.



Ladies and gents....THE tallest midget.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 12, 2013)

50mph down river. 48mph on the lake. 
Odell blew up 2 weeks after I got mine on the river. so didn't race.

Yep at 6' 4" I'm one tall midget :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329168#p329168 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » Yesterday, 10:06 pm[/url]"]50mph down river. 48mph on the lake.
> Odell blew up 2 weeks after I got mine on the river. so didn't race.
> 
> Yep at 6' 4" I'm one tall midget :mrgreen:



All jokes aside...it's cool that you know how to tweak 'em. But, I've never caught a fish racing john boats. I don't have a jon boat to Sunday cruise ride....I do work in mine. ;-)


----------



## J Hartman (Sep 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329073#p329073 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 11 Sep 2013, 18:41[/url]"]as far as the 18ft or shorter john boat being like the tallest midget, I'll bet money it'll take a v6 to out run my 40hp jet on a 16' john.



What kind of speed you getting in that boat anyways?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 14, 2013)

50mph down river. 48mph on the lake.


----------

